# 2007 Keystone Outback 23Krs - $12,900



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

For Sale 23KRS outback toyhauler
still for sale Our like new 23krs travel trailer. See our listing on craigslist at Milwaukee Craigslist search word : 2007 23KRS Keystone Outback. Excellent condition.
any other questions we can be contacted at [email protected]
Sussex, Wisconsin


----------



## kanpers (Jul 15, 2009)

This unit is SOLD So now we can start enjoying the new one.


----------

